# Nano Tank + Low Tech--> looking for easy plants



## taquitos (Jun 20, 2014)

Java fern, anubias and willow hygrophilia are pretty fool proof. I got those when I started my tank


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

To add on to that list a slower growing moss would be good.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=498666

http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-tanks.html

v3


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Moss and crypts. Talk to H4n he'll help you out. 

Moss, crypts and Anubias are my staples when it comes to any planted tank. They're happy with just about anything.


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'm wondering if there are any low-light, low tech reds?



amcoffeegirl said:


> To add on to that list a slower growing moss would be good.





MABJ said:


> Moss and crypts. Talk to H4n he'll help you out.
> 
> Moss, crypts and Anubias are my staples when it comes to any planted tank. They're happy with just about anything.


Any specific moss suggestions?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

AutumnSun said:


> Thanks guys! I'm wondering if there are any low-light, low tech reds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anna, you should try several out. My personal favorite is mini Xmas moss. 

Next would be mini fiss, then Xmas moss normal, then weeping moss. 

I keep those because they're my favorites.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

That's a good list. Many other mosses are good and add Bolbitis heudelotii as well.


----------



## deenis (Jun 25, 2014)

For the tank lighting, I've got a cheap 3 gallon half moon that has a wall-attached spotlight above it with a proper spectrum (sorry, I'm bad at technical terms, I just know it's the right bulb) light in it, and a 5 gallon where I replaced the regular incandescent with a proper plant bulb as well. I think with the little ones it's more flexible since you can just swap out the lights or provide your own. The one I have above the 3 gallon was an $8 or $12 little fixture from the lamp aisle at Walmart, so it didn't set me back much at all.


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

deenis said:


> For the tank lighting, I've got a cheap 3 gallon half moon that has a wall-attached spotlight above it with a proper spectrum (sorry, I'm bad at technical terms, I just know it's the right bulb) light in it, and a 5 gallon where I replaced the regular incandescent with a proper plant bulb as well. I think with the little ones it's more flexible since you can just swap out the lights or provide your own. The one I have above the 3 gallon was an $8 or $12 little fixture from the lamp aisle at Walmart, so it didn't set me back much at all.


So, maybe one of those plant-grow-bulbs they have at Lowes?


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

MABJ said:


> Anna, you should try several out. My personal favorite is mini Xmas moss.
> 
> Next would be mini fiss, then Xmas moss normal, then weeping moss.
> 
> I keep those because they're my favorites.





houseofcards said:


> That's a good list. Many other mosses are good and add Bolbitis heudelotii as well.


Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## desertfish24 (Jun 23, 2014)

Try a few out if the budget allows, see what likes your tank and what doesn't.


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

desertfish24 said:


> Try a few out if the budget allows, see what likes your tank and what doesn't.


Good idea!


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

Okay, so I've got a bit of a list going, anyone care to critique?

I'd really like a carpet of some kind, I'm looking at either Fissidens fontanus or HC.
I'm really crazy about the red/orange/yellow (autumnal) colors, I've found Ludwigia inclinata, Ludwigia Ovalis, Rotala rotundifolia, Nymphaea Rubra, and red tiger lotus(is that the same as the Nymphaea Rubra? I've looked but can't find out if it is...). I also found a 'red pack' on ebay with {Amazon Swords (Echinodorus "Rose"), Rotala rotundifolia, Rotala wallichii, Ammania senegalensis, Ludwigia arcuata, Ludwigia inclinata, Ludwigia "Rubin", Ludwigia palustris} thoughts on that?
And possibly one of the smaller Anubias and red jungle val. 

phew. Sorry it's such a long list...
Any feedback would be most appreciated!!


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Crypt wendii is good also...

Don't buy plants from overseas (a lot of those on e-bay) it is illegal.

I buy plants from bamaplants, there are other good online dealers as well.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Keep in mind the light requirements of each plant there. 

HC won't carpet for you in low light, and many of the autumnal colors will not look so colorful when they don't have enough light. 

Your best bet (what I do) is to create an amazing hardscape and load it up with crypts, Anubias, moss, Buce and any of the other low light plants.


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

Aplomado said:


> Crypt wendii is good also...
> 
> Don't buy plants from overseas (a lot of those on e-bay) it is illegal.
> 
> I buy plants from bamaplants, there are other good online dealers as well.


I didn't know that was illegal, and was looking at a overseas seller, so thanks for letting me know.
I really like the BamaPlants website, thanks for the suggestion, I've got quite the little cart going, including a red wendii!



MABJ said:


> Keep in mind the light requirements of each plant there.
> 
> HC won't carpet for you in low light, and many of the autumnal colors will not look so colorful when they don't have enough light.
> 
> Your best bet (what I do) is to create an amazing hardscape and load it up with crypts, Anubias, moss, Buce and any of the other low light plants.


Yeah, I wasn't too sure what the light requirements were on some of those. 
I'm going to convert my 7.5 gallon nano reef, and the lights I have for it are 1x TrueLumen 12-Inch TrueLumen Pro LED Strip Light 50/50(9 watts) and 1x TrueLumen Aquatic 10-Inch 4-453nm Blue LED Strip. Since it's an LED I'm not really sure how the watts equate and where it falls on the spectrum of brightness...

Can you recommend another carpet if the HC won't work? Would the Fissidens work?

Thanks for the advice! I'm eyeing seiryu stone, just trying to figure out the best place to buy it.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice! Consider pming bartohog and snagging amazing sandstone from him. Infinite scapes, and it doesn't interfere with parameters. 

Yeah! Fissidens will work fine. You'll need to buy SS mesh and tie it down and make a "floor" over SS mesh.

Check out my mossy bonsai thread. I get the feeling you might like it for sure. I also made a moss carpet.


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

MABJ said:


> Nice! Consider pming bartohog and snagging amazing sandstone from him. Infinite scapes, and it doesn't interfere with parameters.
> 
> Yeah! Fissidens will work fine. You'll need to buy SS mesh and tie it down and make a "floor" over SS mesh.
> 
> Check out my mossy bonsai thread. I get the feeling you might like it for sure. I also made a moss carpet.


Very cool tank! I noticed your bottom is completely covered in moss on what I'm assuming is ss mesh; if I just got a couple of pieces of moss to start with, anchored onto mesh, would it spread(and how quickly)? Does the whole bottom of the tank need to be covered in mesh or will it spread onto eco complete?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Unfortunately the whole bottom will need SS mesh. I did mine in little 2x2 portions, and in some spots, as low as 2x.5 portions. My moss will get fluffier and healthier as it grows, but doing it like I did should make it so if I ever have to trim it, trimming is a breeze. Moss is a slow grower, so I try to start with almost as much as I will want to cover the surface I am putting it on, that way it grows in and I get visual satisfaction quicker. 

You could do it all for a reasonable price from sellers like h4n!

One other interesting thing I've seen lately is the use of moss balls as carpets. I'll be attempting that I think in one of my new cubes. Basically you buy a bunch, cut them in half and boom, there's your carpet lol.


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

MABJ said:


> Unfortunately the whole bottom will need SS mesh. I did mine in little 2x2 portions, and in some spots, as low as 2x.5 portions. My moss will get fluffier and healthier as it grows, but doing it like I did should make it so if I ever have to trim it, trimming is a breeze. Moss is a slow grower, so I try to start with almost as much as I will want to cover the surface I am putting it on, that way it grows in and I get visual satisfaction quicker.
> 
> You could do it all for a reasonable price from sellers like h4n!
> 
> One other interesting thing I've seen lately is the use of moss balls as carpets. I'll be attempting that I think in one of my new cubes. Basically you buy a bunch, cut them in half and boom, there's your carpet lol.


I'm thinking a moss carpet might be too expensive...

I'm looking for something I can get a portion or two of and have it fill in. What about marsilea crenata? Or is there something else that might be better?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

AutumnSun said:


> I'm thinking a moss carpet might be too expensive...
> 
> I'm looking for something I can get a portion or two of and have it fill in. What about marsilea crenata? Or is there something else that might be better?


You might actually like Monte Carlo a lot. Investigate it.


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

MABJ said:


> You might actually like Monte Carlo a lot. Investigate it.


I'm investigating. My first google search got me the location, not the plant >.< I have since been more specific. Having a little trouble find info AND the plant for sale, but what I am seeing I like 

Also, you mentioned cutting up miss balls as a foreground; I found this thread and thought I'd share-->http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=5920082&utm_medium=email&utm_source=73


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

Who wants to critique my shopping cart? 
I've got three different potential ground covers(inc. the moss ball:bounce, I thought I'd see what worked. Also, I was intrigued by the azolla, thought I'd give it a shot. Taking the recommendations and going with crypts and anubias, and I love how the lilie/lotus look, so I thought I'd try that too. 



Thanks!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice list! Azolla is beautiful. But it is basically duckweed (Feels like it at least). I don't like it in my tanks. 

The baby tears will likely fail in your tank, so you could save money by removing them, but that's up to you!


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

MABJ said:


> Nice list! Azolla is beautiful. But it is basically duckweed (Feels like it at least). I don't like it in my tanks.
> 
> The baby tears will likely fail in your tank, so you could save money by removing them, but that's up to you!


Which one? Or both? The Dwarf baby tears is HC, the Giant baby tears is what people are calling 'monte carlo'(the scientific name matches up-->micranthemum umbrosum).


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

AutumnSun said:


> Which one? Or both? The Dwarf baby tears is HC, the Giant baby tears is what people are calling 'monte carlo'(the scientific name matches up-->micranthemum umbrosum).


Yeah I meant HC  definitely try MonteCarlo


----------

